# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2021



## Dan (1 Ago 2021 às 15:47)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Ago 2021 às 12:20)

Bom dia,
O primeiro de agosto foi também a transição para o "inverno". Foi um dia calmo, mas fresco e cuja nebulosidade foi aumentando ao longo do dia. 

Não estava à espera de que chovesse por aqui, mas a chuva ainda acumulou 1,5 mm. A frente foi mais intensa do que o previsto pelos modelos, tanto que acabou por chegar com maior intensidade a zonas mais a sul do que o previsto... 
Entretanto a nebulosidade que tapava o céu ao início da manhã já dissipou e estão 22,3°C, com uma brisa de oeste. 

Aqui fica um resumo do dia de ontem: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 23,1°C
Mín: 15,1°C


----------



## bandevelugo (4 Ago 2021 às 01:48)

Ontem um final de tarde com belas cores na região de Lisboa (pelo menos), aqui vista para ocidente a partir da zona das Amoreiras


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2021 às 12:17)

Boas pessoal,

Deixo aqui um registo acabado de sair da serra.
Tentativa de colmatar a minha ausência.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2021 às 01:27)

Este tópico anda muito morto... Aqui pela Figueira temos chuva fraca, não esperava


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Ago 2021 às 01:53)

N_Fig disse:


> Este tópico anda muito morto... Aqui pela Figueira temos chuva fraca, não esperava


Normal que ande muito morto. A realidade é que não há nada para dizer... Eu, que sou até uma pessoa muito assídua a este fórum, até gostaria de fazer análises diárias mas simplesmente não consigo fazê-las porque não há suficientes coisas para dizer. Os dias passam e a pasmaceira é a mesma... Em anos como 2019 foi a nortada forte a grande protagonista, mas parece que este ano nem nortada explosiva temos! 
Quanto à chuva por aí, não percebo a surpresa. O IPMA e os modelos já previam chuva para esta madrugada de sábado por aí. As nuvens da frente em dissipação também já chegaram aqui à minha zona e a temperatura na última hora até aumentou, estando agora nos 19,1ºC. 

Quanto à semana que hoje vai acabar, podemos dizer que, depois daquela chuva na segunda de madrugada, o tempo estável voltou. Curiosamente, as noites até nem foram nada frias tendo em conta o clima da zona, e os dias foram bem quentinhos... 

Aqui fica um resumo dos últimos dias:

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Segunda, dia 2
Máx: 26,5ºC
Mín: 18,3ºC
Prec: 1,5 mm

Terça, dia 3
Máx: 29,4ºC
Mín: 15,6ºC

Quarta, dia 4
Máx: 28,2ºC
Mín: 19,5ºC

Anteontem, dia 5
Máx: 28,6ºC
Mín: 17,0ºC

Ontem, dia 6
Máx: 25,5ºC
Mín: 17,9ºC
Rajada máxima: 33,2 km/h NO


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2021 às 15:37)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Quanto à chuva por aí, não percebo a surpresa. O IPMA e os modelos já previam chuva para esta madrugada de sábado por aí.


Eu devo ter visto a previsão para o dia errado  Ainda acumulou 2 mm, nada mau


----------



## fhff (9 Ago 2021 às 08:30)

Últimos dias: Vento, vento, vento.... Litoral sintrense.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2021 às 11:48)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Normal que ande muito morto. A realidade é que não há nada para dizer... Eu, que sou até uma pessoa muito assídua a este fórum, até gostaria de fazer análises diárias mas simplesmente não consigo fazê-las porque não há suficientes coisas para dizer. Os dias passam e a pasmaceira é a mesma... Em anos como 2019 foi a nortada forte a grande protagonista, mas parece que este ano nem nortada explosiva temos!
> Quanto à chuva por aí, não percebo a surpresa. O IPMA e os modelos já previam chuva para esta madrugada de sábado por aí. As nuvens da frente em dissipação também já chegaram aqui à minha zona e a temperatura na última hora até aumentou, estando agora nos 19,1ºC.
> 
> Quanto à semana que hoje vai acabar, podemos dizer que, depois daquela chuva na segunda de madrugada, o tempo estável voltou. Curiosamente, as noites até nem foram nada frias tendo em conta o clima da zona, e os dias foram bem quentinhos...
> ...



Boas, olha que este verão está ser extremamente ventoso, e já houve semanas e semanas de nortada violenta,acredita. Até a malta alentejana com quem  me dou têm se queixado muito do vento, portanto o que dizer do litoral. Há 2 semanas atrás fui dar um mergulho a Cascais,  e água estava um gelo inacreditável,  e eu para me queixar é complicado.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2021 às 13:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, olha que este verão está ser extremamente ventoso, e já houve semanas e semanas de nortada violenta,acredita. Até a malta alentejana com quem  me dou têm se queixado muito do vento, portanto o que dizer do litoral. Há 2 semanas atrás fui dar um mergulho a Cascais,  e água estava um gelo inacreditável,  e eu para me queixar é complicado.


Há previsões de temperaturas da água do mar abaixo dos 13 ºC nos próximos dias em grande parte do litoral norte, é obra


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Ago 2021 às 22:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, olha que este verão está ser extremamente ventoso, e já houve semanas e semanas de nortada violenta,acredita. Até a malta alentejana com quem  me dou têm se queixado muito do vento, portanto o que dizer do litoral. Há 2 semanas atrás fui dar um mergulho a Cascais,  e água estava um gelo inacreditável,  e eu para me queixar é complicado.


Como ninguém aí da zona dizia nada supus que o tempo por aí estivesse mais pasmacento que em anos anteriores, mas pelos vistos isso não é verdade... 

Seja como for, no passado sábado ainda caiu chuva por aqui, acumulando 0,5 mm - não estava mesmo à espera! Entretanto parece que vem aí pelo menos uma semana bem quentinha, com temperaturas superiores a 30ºC. Para já os dias continuam "amenos", com temperaturas perto das normais para o mês de agosto ou ligeiramente inferiores. 

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Anteontem, dia 7
Máx: 25,2ºC
Mín: 17,2ºC
Prec: 0,5 mm

Ontem, dia 8
Máx: 26,6ºC
Mín: 16,4ºC

Hoje, dia 9
Máx: 27,7ºC
Mín: 14,2ºC

A noite de hoje segue mais quente que as anteriores, com uma temperatura atual de 19,8ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Ago 2021 às 12:41)

Ericeira amanheceu com céu cinzento. Entretanto foram-se as nuvens e instalou-se a, já habitual,  nortada persistente, forte e bem irritante. Temperatura neste momento 22º. Ontem a água do mar estava gelada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Ago 2021 às 18:35)

Boa tarde,
A madrugada de hoje ainda foi fresca, com uma mínima de 14,1ºC, contudo já se vai notando a mudança do estado do tempo. Hoje, pela primeira vez em agosto, foram ultrapassados os 30ºC de temperatura, e acredito que possa chegar aos 35ºC nos próximos dias. Contudo, duvido que o recorde de 37,1ºC de julho seja superado...  

Sigo com 28,8ºC de temperatura atual e vento que tem variado entre o noroeste e o nordeste (e sem a intensidade de dias anteriores).


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2021 às 18:41)

máxima de 33.5ºC


----------



## fhff (11 Ago 2021 às 15:05)

Pelo Litoral Sintrense 20ºC. Completamente nublado desde manhã cedo. O Sol ainda pareceu estar a vencer a nebulosidade pelas 13H, mas nada... Voltou a fechar.
Se não há vento, há nuvens ;-)


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2021 às 15:19)

fhff disse:


> Pelo Litoral Sintrense 20ºC. Completamente nublado desde manhã cedo. O Sol ainda pareceu estar a vencer a nebulosidade pelas 13H, mas nada... Voltou a fechar.
> Se não há vento, há nuvens ;-)



Neste lado, vendaval.
Foi um suplício para dormir.
Rajada máxima de 88 km/h na estação de referência. Em Alcabideche terá sido ainda mais elevado.


----------



## Candy (11 Ago 2021 às 18:45)

Boas,
Bem, isto por Peniche não há muito a dizer... Tudo tapado! Ontem é hoje o fado foi este...
Há pouco abriu um bocado, mas foi coisa de meia hora, pouco mais. Parece-me que amanhã não será muito diferente... ‍
Ah, e vento pois claro!


----------



## RStorm (11 Ago 2021 às 18:58)

Boa Tarde 

Devido a deveres laborais e ao tempo monótono, tenho andado um pouco desligado da meteorologia...

No entanto, posso afirmar que o verão tem estado a ser espetacular e agradável por estas bandas, com céu geralmente limpo, nortada suave e temperaturas dentro do normal, com máximas na ordem dos 27-29ºC e mínimas dos 16-18ºC. 

Abro apenas uma pequena execeção para o periodo 31 Julho / 2 de Agosto, que foram dias mais frescos e nublados, sendo que na madrugada do dia 2 chegou mesmo a ocorrer precipitação fraca, mas sem acumulação. 
Lá diz o velho ditado, _Primeiro de Agosto, primeiro de inverno 
_
Os próximos dias prometem ser bem quentinhos, especialmente sábado  Veremos como corre. 
Julho terminou a zeros, embora tivesse ocorrido precipitação fraca/morrinha em dois dias  

T. Atual: *27,1ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2021 às 19:40)

máxima de 34.3ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Ago 2021 às 22:53)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia já quentinho por cá, com máxima de 31.8°c, contudo dia ainda muito agradável  Amanhã já deverá subir mais um bocadinho, contudo é Sexta e Sábado que vai ser a doer, e no Sábado devo mesmo chegar perto dos 40°c como é natural acontecer por cá com este tipo de sinótica 
Bom evento para todos 






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rui Alex (12 Ago 2021 às 06:50)

Alguém na margem, zona da Amora Seixal ouviu um estoirio semelhante a um foguete mas com um eco considerável às 4 e 22 da manhã? Os corvos (gralhas) não gostaram.  Curiosamente os cães não ladraram.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Ago 2021 às 09:36)

Onda de Calor?? Mais um dia todo tapado aqui no litoral da região Oeste perto das Caldas. Aqui não chega o Verão...eu nem gosto de calor mas ontem a máxima foi de 20ºC e hoje no mesmo caminho. Vai chuviscando...não é de todo bom para quem escolheu esta zona para uns dias de ferias.


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2021 às 09:44)

jamestorm disse:


> Onda de Calor?? Mais um dia todo tapado aqui no litoral da região Oeste perto das Caldas. Aqui não chega o Verão...eu nem gosto de calor mas ontem a máxima foi de 20ºC e hoje no mesmo caminho. Vai chuviscando...não é de todo bom para quem escolheu esta zona para uns dias de ferias.



Isso para mim é «bom tempo», já que estou farto dos dias de céu limpo aqui de Carcavelos.
Amanhã devo ir de novo para a zona de Óbidos.


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2021 às 18:44)

máxima de 34.9ºC


----------



## fhff (12 Ago 2021 às 19:49)

Dia bastante melhor pelo litoral de Sintra. Hoje o céu esteve limpo. Vento moderado. Máxima na minha estação de 22,6ºC, mínima de 18,3ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Ago 2021 às 21:05)

Boa noite,
Nos últimos dias, o aumento da temperatura tem sido notável, mas comparando com o que está previsto amanhã as máximas ainda estão "amenas"... Amanhã deverá ser o dia mais quente e acho que deverá ser ultrapassado o máximo anual atual (e o máximo da estação também) de 37,1ºC do dia 10 de julho deste ano - veremos! 

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Anteontem, dia 10
Máx: 31,4ºC
Mín: 14,1ºC

Ontem, dia 11
Máx: 31,5ºC
Mín: 17,4ºC

Hoje, dia 12
Máx: 32,9ºC
Mín: 16,7ºC

A esta hora ainda estão 25,4ºC e o céu está totalmente limpo, tal como tem estado sempre nos dias anteriores. Corre, no entanto, uma brisa de nordeste, a avisar o que vai acontecer amanhã!


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Ago 2021 às 13:03)

Sigo com 31,6 ºC. A subir!


----------



## jamestorm (13 Ago 2021 às 13:31)

mais um dia de inverno por aqui...a triste cara dos veraneantes que escolheram S. Martinho do Porto para banhos chega a ser hilariante. 
21ºC e morrinha.


----------



## hurricane (13 Ago 2021 às 13:34)

jamestorm disse:


> mais um dia de inverno por aqui...a triste cara dos veraneantes que escolheram S. Martinho do Porto para banhos chega a ser hilariante.
> 21ºC e morrinha.



Tenho família na Nazaré a dizer o mesmo. É absolutamente incrível as diferencas entre o litoral e o interior do país.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Ago 2021 às 13:46)

hurricane disse:


> Tenho família na Nazaré a dizer o mesmo. É absolutamente incrível as diferencas entre o litoral e o interior do país.


Ainda é uma faixa bastante grande este ano, tenho amigos em Fátima a dizer quem tem estado igual, manhã toda debaixo de nuvens.
Nas caldas da Rainha igual...
É um fenómeno que se tem acentuado nos últimos dias, mas ja dura há algum tempo.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Ago 2021 às 14:08)

jamestorm disse:


> Ainda é uma faixa bastante grande este ano, tenho amigos em Fátima a dizer quem tem estado igual, manhã toda debaixo de nuvens.
> Nas caldas da Rainha igual...
> É um fenómeno que se tem acentuado nos últimos dias, mas ja dura há algum tempo.


Tem-se acentuado nos últimos dias devido ao contraste entre a água fria do mar e o ar quente em altura. Pessoalmente preferia ter as temperaturas na praia abaixo dos 30ºC porque também não é agradável estar lá com calor extremo. Só dispensava a forte nortada e a água gelada que infelizmente é a realidade da costa ocidental. 
As previsões começam a mostrar uma mudança deste padrão depois de dia 20, mas ainda é incerto.


----------



## Thomar (13 Ago 2021 às 14:17)

david 6 disse:


> *máxima de 34.9ºC*



Ontem fui a Ponte de Sôr, e por volta das 15H estavam *+35ºC* em P. de Sôr, 
*+ 36ºC* em Montargil ás 15h25m, 
*+ 35ºC* cerca das 15H55m em Coruche, 
*+ 33ºC* junto ao Campo de Tiro de Alcochete 
e na chegada a Cabanas estavam *+ 34ºC* cerca das 16h45m.
_(dados de temperatura do carro)_


----------



## lsalvador (13 Ago 2021 às 14:32)

Tomar 36.4º / Aparente 39º


Fonte : http://www.meteotomar.pt


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2021 às 14:46)

36.7ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Ago 2021 às 16:34)

Está valente lá fora,  35.9°c  HR nos 24% , mas vai correndo uma ligeira brisa  Apesar de as temperaturas descerem no Domingo,  começa a existir concordância entre os modelos de entrada de lestada e fortalecimento do AA as nossas latitudes, logo a permanência de tempo quente mais algum tempo , inclusive com a chegada do mesmo ao litoral Oeste/Norte.
Amanhã deverá ser o dia mais quente deste evento 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2021 às 16:43)

37.9ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2021 às 17:36)

já vai descendo 36.1ºC, mas a brisa está quente


----------



## fhff (13 Ago 2021 às 18:05)

Colares, Sintra 20°C e brisa fresca.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Ago 2021 às 18:11)

fhff disse:


> Colares, Sintra 20°C e brisa fresca.


Nem parece que estamos no mesmo país Manda um pouco desse fresco aqui para o Alentejo.


----------



## fhff (13 Ago 2021 às 18:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Nem parece que estamos no mesmo país Manda um pouco desse fresco aqui para o Alentejo.


:-) 
3 km para o interior já reina o Sol. É uma linha de nebulosidade junto à costa impressionante. 

Este vs Oeste


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2021 às 18:23)

Boas,

28 graus de máxima por cá.
Yeah algum calor.

Bem na vizinha Espanha está medonho, hoje já foi aos 46 graus em Montoro.
Por cá devemos ter tido máximas de 43 graus.
Alvega com mais de 30 graus de amplitude térmica diária , como sempre um local incrível.


----------



## Thomar (13 Ago 2021 às 18:35)

Boas.
Por aqui ainda está um calor parvo... 

Estão *+34,1ºC*  com o céu parcialmente nublado por _cumulos mediocris _e de vez em quando uma aragem do quadrante oeste. 
Está abafado que se farta. 

Volta Inverno, estás perdoado.


----------



## Thomar (13 Ago 2021 às 20:07)

Já passa das 20h e ainda estão +31,4°C... 

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Ago 2021 às 20:25)

A máxima do dia foi de 34,5 ºC.
Neste momento sigo ainda com 30,4.C.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Ago 2021 às 21:23)

Boa noite, 
Por acaso até estava à espera de mais calor para hoje... A nortada impediu que as temperaturas subissem mais, mas ainda assim chegaram aos 33ºC ao final da tarde. 
Foi um dia com pouco vento e com uma bafeira desgraçada durante a tarde. A esta hora ainda estão mais de 26ºC e não corre nem uma brisa! 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 33,0ºC
Mín: 16,3ºC

Agora estão 26,5ºC e céu limpo. A ver o que nos reserva o dia mais quente deste evento!


----------



## meko60 (13 Ago 2021 às 22:16)

Boa noite.
Esperava mais....a máxima foi de 34,4ºC e a mínima de 18,9ºC.


----------



## Thomar (13 Ago 2021 às 22:53)

Bem, para a despedida de hoje, neste momento *+26,8ºC..*.
 Ahhh, em casa estão *+ 26ºC...*
Nunca mais são 7H da manhã com uma temperatura mínima baixo dos *+20ºC.*


----------



## Mammatus (13 Ago 2021 às 22:55)

Boas pessoal,

Máxima de *35.3ºC*

Sigo com 24.1ºC, não corre nenhuma aragem lá fora.

É em dias como o de hoje que lamento não ter uma casa no litoral oeste, tipo Colares (que segue a esta hora com uns frios 17ºC), ou coisa que o valha.


----------



## fhff (13 Ago 2021 às 23:22)

Confirmo. A 2 km de Colares, sigo com 19ªC. Máxima foi de 23ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Ago 2021 às 23:39)

Às onze e meia sigo ainda com 22,8ºC e sem nenhuma aragem lá fora. Mais parece uma noite em Cabanas de Tavira do que propriamente uma noite aqui na Charneca...


----------



## jamestorm (14 Ago 2021 às 09:38)

Por volta das 6h da manhã acordei com chuva a cair bastante forte, durante algum tempo, isto estava previsto?? ...continua nevoeiro cerrado, 18ºC e com ar de que vai chover mais...??! São Martinho do Porto, mais um perfeito dia de Outono por aqui.


----------



## Aine (14 Ago 2021 às 10:06)

Bons dias, aqui por Cascais, acabou de cair um aguaceiro. Pingas grossas.


----------



## Microburst (14 Ago 2021 às 10:12)

Bom dia. Manhã muito abafada, ainda caíram alguns pingos grossos pouco passava das 8h, e apenas olhando para o céu dir-se-ia estarmos perante um dia de instabilidade. Sol quente a abrir neste momento.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Ago 2021 às 10:12)

Ericeira amanheceu cinzento e húmido. 19º de temperatura. Está com aspecto de que vai chover a qualquer momento. 
O forum está de vestido novo...?!


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2021 às 10:48)

25.7ºC a oeste e norte está nublado


----------



## fhff (14 Ago 2021 às 10:56)

Por Sintra, a manhã começou com borriço e aguaceiro de pingas grossas carregadas de pó. Agora está a levantar e a aquecer. Junto ao mar ainda está tudo tapado. 20,5ºC mas bastante abafado (87% de humidade).
O Forum acordou com nova imagem. Parece muito bem. Obrigado aos moderadores.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Ago 2021 às 11:06)

Parece que vem ai qualquer coisa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Ago 2021 às 11:25)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Ontem a máxima foi de 36.7ºc , vamos ver até onde sobe hoje!  Mínima quase tropical, com 19.9ºc , e agora já vai nos 28.2ºc , alguma nebulosidade alta e poeiras presentes !


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2021 às 12:34)

31ºC, parece estar mais vento hoje


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2021 às 13:18)

Boas!
Diria que hoje até está mais fresco que ontem. *31,2°C*
Alguma poeira no céu também.
Off-topic: Gostei muito do novo visual do fórum.


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2021 às 13:53)

34ºC


----------



## rmsg (14 Ago 2021 às 14:02)

Caíram agora mesmo uns pingos, poucos. Já é a terceira ou quarta vez hoje.
24,3 ºC neste momento.


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Ago 2021 às 14:37)

31,0ºC.
Ontem estava mais quente a esta hora.


----------



## fhff (14 Ago 2021 às 15:30)

23,8º C por Nafarros, Sintra. Céu com bastante nebulosidade.

PS: Alguém consegue aceder ao forum via Tapatalk?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Ago 2021 às 15:40)

Boa tarde,
Hoje está muito mais calor que ontem por aqui, ainda que de manhã ainda caíram uns borrifos (não acumularam nada, contudo).  
Estão 34,5°C, vento fraco e uma humidade relativa de 38%, ou seja, um bafo do caraças. A temperatura, contudo, já chegou aos 35,4°C e pode subir mais do que isso (a máxima ontem registou-se por volta das seis da tarde). A mínima foi de 18,4°C...


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2021 às 15:44)

37ºC


----------



## remember (14 Ago 2021 às 15:52)

fhff disse:


> 23,8º C por Nafarros, Sintra. Céu com bastante nebulosidade.
> 
> PS: Alguém consegue aceder ao forum via Tapatalk?


Agora já  34°C com humidade de 33% HR e uma temperatura aparente de 38°C, vento sopra fraco de ONO. Dias bem quentes pela Costa da Caparica, hoje também, mas hoje tive de vir mais cedo... 35°C na zona do Aeroporto de Lisboa.

Hoje mais quente que ontem

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2021 às 16:20)

38.1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2021 às 16:22)

Por Carnaxide,* 30,8°C* com aragem boa de oeste. Menos do que o previsto, está bem agradável.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2021 às 16:37)

Boa tarde

Aqui pela zona de Santa Iria de Azóia e Póvoa, a máxima de hoje, e do mês, passou às 16h00, *34,0ºC*.
Não bate no entanto a máxima do ano, *37,3ºC de 10 de Julho*, e não chegou aos valores também dos dias 14 e 16 de Julho (34,3ºC e 35,3ºC respectivamente).
Dados da estação Meteo Santa Iria. As outras estações de referência deixaram de funcionar (Parque, Escola).

Tendência de descida agora: *32,9ºC*.
31%
Vento fraco de NW, mas aqui na zona alta da Póvoa a nortada tem marcado presença todos os dias deste Verão.

Muita nebulosidade média e alta tem atingido o litoral e interior para norte de Sintra:

Imagem das 11:22 utc pelo satélite Aqua:


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2021 às 17:06)

máxima foi 38.4ºC
37ºC agora

não me recordo do último verão que não cheguei aos 40ºC, será este ano?


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Ago 2021 às 17:12)

Dia quente, mas não passei dos 34,0 ºC hoje.
As máximas ficaram abaixo do esperado nos ultimos 2 dias.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Ago 2021 às 17:18)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Aqui pela zona de Santa Iria de Azóia e Póvoa, a máxima de hoje, e do mês, passou às 16h00, *34,0ºC*.
> Não bate no entanto a máxima do ano, *37,3ºC de 10 de Julho*, e não chegou aos valores também dos dias 14 e 16 de Julho (34,3ºC e 35,3ºC respectivamente).
> ...


Tudo seco nessa imagem


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Ago 2021 às 17:59)

Ora então vamos lá ver, @N_Fig, como é que se está pela Figueira?


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2021 às 18:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ora então vamos lá ver, @N_Fig, como é que se está pela Figueira?


Nuvens altas, o sol vai brilhando pelo meio delas de vez em quando. Não há é vento quase nenhum, só uma aragenzita (isto não me parece estar bem-escrito...) de vez em quando


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2021 às 18:15)

Boa tarde,

Hoje a manhã começou com céu nublado, que depressa deu lugar ao sol, e logo bem quente por sinal, por volta das 11 horas, ouvi relatos que caiu aguaceiros em alguns locais com no concelho da Golegã, e em Tomar.
Aqui ás 17 horas, registava 34ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Ago 2021 às 18:19)

N_Fig disse:


> Nuvens altas, o sol vai brilhando pelo meio delas de vez em quando. Não há é vento quase nenhum, só uma aragenzita (isto não me parece estar bem-escrito...) de vez em quando



Oh diacho, não há vento? Mas eu preciso de vento. Para ausência de vento já me basta Viseu. Obrigada, anyway. Está muito bem escrito, na verdade.


----------



## meko60 (14 Ago 2021 às 18:32)

Boa tarde.
Máxima de hoje 35,9ºC. atingida às 17:35h. Por agora sigo com 34,6ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Ago 2021 às 18:35)

30,8 ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Ago 2021 às 21:25)

nunca chegou a levantar aqui por S Martinho. Maxima foi de 21ºC.
Agora nevoeiro mais denso com alguma precipitação sob a forma de morrinha. 
Um dos dias mais desagradáveis de sempre para a praia em pleno Agosto!


----------



## remember (14 Ago 2021 às 22:21)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Aqui pela zona de Santa Iria de Azóia e Póvoa, a máxima de hoje, e do mês, passou às 16h00, *34,0ºC*.
> Não bate no entanto a máxima do ano, *37,3ºC de 10 de Julho*, e não chegou aos valores também dos dias 14 e 16 de Julho (34,3ºC e 35,3ºC respectivamente).
> ...


Agora já sopra bem de novo! Máxima de 34.2°C e mínima de 17.5°C, a estação da escola é uma pena, porque as máximas por ai são sempre superiores, a estação da Apsia continua online, mas apenas no site.

Máxima por lá de 34.4°C e mínima de 17.9°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (14 Ago 2021 às 22:40)

Bem, por aqui uma temperatura máxima a rondar os *+37ºC,*
por agora ainda *+27ºC*.
Muito semelhante a ontem.


----------



## fhff (14 Ago 2021 às 22:46)

Por aqui, Sintra, não corre uma aragem. Tecto baixo de nuvens e 19,6ªC / 85 % HR no momento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Ago 2021 às 22:55)

Aqui pela Charneca, o calor de hoje ainda é maior que o de ontem e não corre nem uma aragem (depois duma tarde com alguma nortada, que desceu as temperaturas mais cedo do que o previsto - sendo que não alcançaram o valor previsto também). Por vezes sopra algo de nordeste, ou seja, a temperatura está literalmente estagnada...  

Sigo com 24,1ºC neste momento. Aqui fica o registo do dia de hoje: 
Máx: 35,4ºC
Mín: 18,4ºC


----------



## Mammatus (14 Ago 2021 às 23:17)

Boa noite,

Dia quente e abafado, máxima de *36,6ºC*. Não foi o dia mais quente do ano, essa marca continua a pertencer ao dia 10 de Julho (*38.4ºC*).
Mínima quase tropical de *19.7ºC*.

Alguma nebulosidade alta sobretudo durante a manhã (essencialmente altocumulus), mas sem ocorrência de pingos.

Sigo com 22.8ºC e sopra uma brisa do quadrante norte.
Ontem estava ligeiramente mais quente por esta hora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Ago 2021 às 00:16)

Boa noite pessoal,

Máxima de 37.6°c  , mais 1°c que ontem, contudo a máxima foi atingida bem mais , e começou a descer muito mais cedo! Agora segue mais uma noite quente, com uns actuais 22°c , e uma brisa de NE


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Ago 2021 às 08:18)

Manhã cinzenta e estão uns fresquinhos 18º. Silly Season ao rubro - uma delicia, portanto!


----------



## Northern Lights (15 Ago 2021 às 14:11)

Sigo com 35,0ºC.
Tempo abafado!


----------



## david 6 (15 Ago 2021 às 14:27)

34.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2021 às 15:01)

remember disse:


> estação da Apsia continua online, mas apenas no site



 ok, boa notícia, pensei mesmo que tinha sido desactivada.

Hoje a máxima está por enquanto em *31,4ºC* neste momento, depois de um primeiro pico de 31,1ºC atingido logo às 14h00.
Nuvens altas e médias, Cirrocumulus e Altocumulus.
A mínima de* 18,3ºC* continua a sublinhar que este é um ano invulgar pela quase ausência de noites tropicais nesta zona.


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2021 às 15:14)

Novidade hoje! Linha de costa totalmente livre de nuvens baixas:
Imagem do Terra às 12:05 utc:







As poeiras continuam sobre a Região Sul e parte do Centro.
*Ontem* o céu em Lisboa (aeroporto) chegou a ter este aspecto cerca das 18h26:










Anteontem, *Sexta-feira 13*, apareciam os primeiros Altocumulus castellanus precursores da "vaga de calor":










E recuando quase ao início do mês, o único crepúsculo colorido que consegui presenciar, *dia 3*, já relatado e ilustrado por outros membros do fórum:


----------



## squidward (15 Ago 2021 às 15:29)

Hoje por volta das 13:00h aqui na zona norte da Azambuja, ainda apanhei uma série de pingas grossas proveninetes de uma Virga.


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2021 às 15:52)

squidward disse:


> Hoje por volta das 13:00h aqui na zona norte da Azambuja, ainda apanhei uma série de pingas grossas proveninetes de uma Virga.



Os radares registaram ecos que chegaram ao verde claro, tem ocorrido esporadicamente ao longo de uma linha SW-NE:











*32,0ºC* em Santa Iria, máxima até agora, talvez não suba mais.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Ago 2021 às 18:05)

uma bonita tarde de praia, finalmente, aqui por S.  Martinho do Porto!  após dias debaixo e nuvens... 22ºC


----------



## david 6 (15 Ago 2021 às 18:43)

máxima de 35.4ºC


----------



## Northern Lights (15 Ago 2021 às 19:05)

Máxima de 35,3 ºC.
Agora sigo com 31,5 ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Ago 2021 às 00:04)

Boa noite pessoal,

Mais um dia quente, poeirento e com alguma nebulosidade média e alta até quase meio da tarde.
Máxima de *34,0ºC*. 
A temperatura estabilizou durante a madrugada o que permitiu o registo de uma mínima tropical, *20.3ºC*

Sigo com 21.4ºC, vento fraco do quadrante norte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Ago 2021 às 01:56)

Boa noite, 
O dia que acabou foi bem quente, como têm sido estes dias, mas algo empoeirado... De facto, o pôr-do-sol foi amarelado-avermelhado, com uma cor mais intensa do que o normal. 
A mínima foi abaixo de 20ºC, como já é costume por esta zona neste tipo de sinópticas!

Aqui fica o registo do terceiro dia de canícula:
Máx: 34,1ºC
Mín: 18,6ºC

Agora estão 20,7ºC e céu limpo, com vento fraco a moderado de noroeste - novidade desta noite.


----------



## david 6 (16 Ago 2021 às 13:29)

31.5ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Ago 2021 às 13:45)

Boa tarde pessoal,

30°c , 32% de HR , e uma ventania do caraças, o que torna o dia até ao momento muito agradável  Mas muito perigoso  Muito cuidado malta 
A partir de amanhã andarei a reportar mais pelo interior, vou dando um feedback de como estão as coisas  da meteorologia


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2021 às 15:46)

*29,5ºC* às *15h05* é a máxima provisória de hoje em Meteo Santa Iria.
Humidade relativa desceu por essa altura aos *35%*.
A mínima desceu em relação aos dias anteriores, *16,4ºC* por volta das *7h*.

Nortada violenta na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria.

Situação notável é a limpidez do céu em todo o território continental, visível nesta imagem do Terra às 11:10 utc:


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2021 às 19:21)

Grande ventania hoje pela Figueira, o meu primo tentou ir à praia mas desistiu porque estava farto de comer areia...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Ago 2021 às 20:25)

W


N_Fig disse:


> Grande ventania hoje pela Figueira, o meu primo tentou ir à praia mas desistiu porque estava farto de comer areia...


Que maravilha! Espero que se mantenha e espere por mim que estou a chegar.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2021 às 22:00)

Boas,

Aqui seguimos com nortada demoníaca, inacreditável...rajada máxima de 100 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (16 Ago 2021 às 22:07)

De volta a Odivelas. Que vendaval! Não tinha saudades...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Ago 2021 às 22:13)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi mais um dia quente para variar, ainda que mais fresco que os dias anteriores, tanto na máxima como na mínima. A nortada também parece que despontou, depois de ter estado alguns dias "moribunda"... 
Fica aqui o registo do último dia desta canícula da primeira, segunda, sexta e sétima-feiras:
Máx: 32,2ºC
Mín: 16,6ºC
Rajada máxima: 34,9 km/h N

Agora estão 22,1ºC e céu limpo, com vento fraco a moderado de norte.


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2021 às 22:58)

Boas,
Máximas e mínimas iguais na apsia e por aqui, 29.6°C e 16.4°C a nortada não dá deacanso, é impressionante... Mínimas algumas admiráveis...

Agora um pouco mais calmo lá fora, 19°C e 67% de HR

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2021 às 23:06)

Rajada de 105 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2021 às 00:16)

É impressão minha ou a estação de Oeiras tem o pluviómetro a acumular por causa do vento? É que já vai com 5,8 mm...


----------



## Mammatus (17 Ago 2021 às 00:33)

Boa noite,

Dia mais um pouco mais fresco", não obstante a máxima acima dos 30ºC (*31.7ºC*), com céu limpo e atmosfera livre das poeiras saharianas.
Não se registou mínima tropical, *18.7ºC*.

Com o avançar da tarde apareceu a nossa companheira de verão, a nortada. Rajada máxima de *43.9ºC km/h*.
Infelizmente a estação Barreiro - Parque da Cidade está off desde o dia 31 de Julho. Dada a sua localização certamente teria registos mais interessantes de rajada.

Sigo com 21.2ºC e vento moderado do quadrante norte.


----------



## remember (17 Ago 2021 às 07:57)

Bom dia,

A nortada não dá hipótese a possíveis tropicais, os últimos dois dias que tareia de vento... Minima de 16.1°C!

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Ago 2021 às 11:40)

Que bem se está na Figueira com sol, fresquinho e um ventinho muito agradável!


----------



## david 6 (17 Ago 2021 às 14:37)

34.1ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Ago 2021 às 15:24)

Bom, ao sol está quentinho mas, claro, nada que se pareça com Viseu. Estão cá mais Espanhóis que em Madrid!


----------



## AnDré (17 Ago 2021 às 23:30)

Os 51,5km/h de vento médio na EMA de Oeiras demonstra bem a força da nortada na zona de Lisboa.

Está demais! Não se pode ter nada aberto.


----------



## Mammatus (18 Ago 2021 às 00:08)

Boas,

Dia de céu limpo, subida de temperatura, e algum vento mas nada comparado com o vendaval nos locais do costume.
Extremos: *32.6ºC* / *19.5º*

Sigo com 20.5ºC, vento moderado do quadrante norte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Ago 2021 às 01:00)

Mammatus disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia de céu limpo, subida de temperatura, e algum vento *mas nada comparado com o vendaval nos locais do costume.*
> Extremos: *32.6ºC* / *19.5º*
> ...


Mas é que nem vale a pena comparar mesmo... Se por aqui tenho rajadas de 3,5 km/h neste momento, esta estação em Cascais segue com rajadas de 20 km/h. Lembro-me perfeitamente dos tempos em que eu ia daqui de casa até à universidade de carro nalguns dias (acabei os estudos no verão de 2019) e, nos dias em que estava uma ventania em Lisboa, mal se passava o Tejo e o vento era nulo.  Os únicos sítios aqui na Península de Setúbal que realmente têm muito vento são: a zona do Cabo Espichel, algumas partes da Serra da Arrábida e a faixa costeira oeste (ou seja, entre a Cova do Vapor e o Cabo Espichel) - mas ainda assim não se comparam com o que acontece a norte do Tejo. Penso que os fenómenos de vento na outra banda se devem, em parte, ao efeito Föehn, potenciado pela geografia montanhosa da Margem Norte e as encostas viradas para sul.  

Quanto ao dia, parece que hoje de facto houve um aumento ligeiro da temperatura, mas mal se notou:
Máx: 32,6ºC
Mín: 16,6ºC
Rajada máxima: 31,4 km/h NNO

Agora estão 20,4ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## remember (18 Ago 2021 às 14:35)

Bao tarde,

Mais uma noite de ventania! Minima de 15.3°C este ano não dá tréguas, que mínimas ainda o que vale é refrescar as casas

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2021 às 17:55)

Boas,

Bem estes últimos três dias resultaram em bons registos de rajada máxima diaria.

- Dia 16: 105 km/h
- Dia 17: 100 km/h
- Dia 18:  89 km/h

No dia 16 houve um pico de vento a 76 km/h(!).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Ago 2021 às 21:07)

Com este vento na Figueira quem se lixa é o pessoal de Coimbra que o Sars-CoV-2 vai todo lá parar.


----------



## Luis Filipe (18 Ago 2021 às 22:15)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Com este vento na Figueira quem se lixa é o pessoal de Coimbra que o Sars-CoV-2 vai todo lá parar.


E o pessoal do Algarve com o vento constante de norte vai tudo parar ao Algarve covid poluição fumo de incêndios, vai tudo parar ao Algarve.

Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Ago 2021 às 16:36)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Hoje por Mação, finalmente o calor a dar algumas tréguas aqui pelo interior! Hoje cerca de 32°c , e vento fraco a moderado na praia fluvial de Cardigos, muito agradável!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Ago 2021 às 20:35)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Hoje por Mação, finalmente o calor a dar algumas tréguas aqui pelo interior! Hoje cerca de 32°c , e vento fraco a moderado na praia fluvial de Cardigos, muito agradável!


O concelho de Mação já fica no Interior Norte e Centro, @Ricardo Carvalho! 
_________________________
Por aqui continua o tempo estável de verão (mais frescos que segunda e terça, contudo), completamente pasmacento e sem nada realmente de interessante para dizer (tirando talvez alguma nortada mais intensa ontem). 

Ontem, dia 18
Máx: 28,4ºC
Mín: 17,1ºC
Rajada máxima: 33,2 km/h NO

Hoje, dia 19
Máx: 26,8ºC
Mín: 16,4ºC

Agora estão 20,1ºC e céu limpo. Parece que nos próximos dias as temperaturas voltam a subir...


----------



## remember (19 Ago 2021 às 23:21)

remember disse:


> Bao tarde,
> 
> Mais uma noite de ventania! Minima de 15.3°C este ano não dá tréguas, que mínimas ainda o que vale é refrescar as casas
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


E volta ao mesmo! Dia muito ventoso, máxima de 24.5°C e mínima de 15.2°C...um vendaval autêntico desde as 4/5h da manhã até às 8h, abanava tudo

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Ago 2021 às 12:01)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> concelho de Mação já fica no Interior Norte e Centro, @Ricardo Carvalho!


Tens razão mais friend,  é a força do habito! Em relação à subida das temperaturas, não contes com isso antes de Domingo, e provavelmente para voltarem a descer na quarta-feira! Pelo Pego em Abrantes , dia bem mais fresco! Mas as máximas deverão previstas devem andar à volta dos 30/31°c ! Por agora 26.3°c .


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2021 às 14:19)

Boas pessoal,

Mínima de 15.6°C, hoje com menos vento e sem nuvens de manhã.

Mínima igual na Apsia, agora com 26.7°C e 49% de HR. Nova estação perto da minha casa no Estacal 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Ago 2021 às 19:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Em relação à subida das temperaturas, *não contes com isso antes de Domingo*, e provavelmente para voltarem a descer na quarta-feira!


Boa tarde, 
Ao contrário do que o @Ricardo Carvalho disse, as temperaturas aumentaram sim e hoje já se notou perfeitamente o aumento da temperatura, bem como a diminuição da nortada durante a tarde, e é sábado, faltando umas horinhas para chegar o primeiro dia da próxima semana - o domingo e não a segunda-feira! 

Aqui ficam os dados dos últimos dois dias:

Ontem, dia 20
Máx: 28,8ºC
Mín: 14,8ºC

Hoje, dia 21
Máx: 30,6ºC
Mín: 15,4ºC

Agora estão 24,5ºC, céu limpo e azul e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## RStorm (21 Ago 2021 às 19:52)

Boa Tarde 

O tempo prossegue espetacular nesta zona  

O fim de semana passado foi bem quentinho, com a temperatura a alcançar os *34,1ºC *no sábado. De resto, céu limpo e temperaturas na ordem dos 30-33ºC até terça-feira.

Desde quarta-feira, a nortada começou a marcar território e assim tem permanecido, fazendo com que as temperaturas descessem para valores habituais, na ordem dos 27-29ºC. As madrugadas têm sido fresquinhas com temperaturas nos 16-17ºC. 

O termómetro deverá voltar a subir até segunda-feira, para depois voltar a descer novamente. A acompanhar, teremos também a possibilidade de algumas trovoadas no Sul, a partir do meio da semana  Veremos como corre.

Extremos de hoje: *15,9ºC */ *28,4ºC *

T. Atual: *25,2ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Ago 2021 às 07:50)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> o contrário do que o @Ricardo Carvalho disse, as temperaturas aumentaram sim e hoje já se notou perfeitamente o aumento da temperatura



Bom dia vizinho,  por aqui  ( Tomar) também se sentiu esse aumento sim, mas não era essa a previsão , mas a meteorologia é mesmo assim, volátil  Mas contudo ainda foi um dia muito agradável, com máxima de cerca de 32°c , a partir de hoje a história vai ser bem diferente 

Ontem estive na praia fluvial de Aldeia do Mato , muito agradável, recomendo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Ago 2021 às 15:31)

Com pena minha, já deixei a terra do fresco e do vento. Esteve-se muito bem pela Figueira. Quem não gosta de vento deve discordar mas também não era constante. Na noite de sexta-feira, por exemplo, não houve.


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2021 às 17:19)

Hoje também estou com vistas, infelizmente.......  235op, 62 terrestres e 9 aéreos, entre a Fajarda e a Glória do Ribatejo, o vento está para este lado da Fajarda, 31ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Ago 2021 às 23:20)

Boa noite pessoal,

Hoje andei por Ourém e Ferreira do Zêzere, dia já bem quentinho, com máximas a rondar os 35°c na zona do Pego (Abrantes) 
Amanhã vai ser mesmo a doer,  e vamos ver se as  possíveis trovoadas secas não façam estragos  Fica umas fotos das praias fluviais do Agroal, Dornes e Lago Azul ,  em Ferreira do Zêzere


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2021 às 23:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Hoje andei por Ourém e Ferreira do Zêzere, dia já bem quentinho, com máximas a rondar os 35°c na zona do Pego (Abrantes)
> Amanhã vai ser mesmo a doer, e vamos ver se as possíveis trovoadas secas não façam estragos  Fica umas fotos das praias fluviais do Agroal, Dornes e Lago Azul , em Ferreira do Zêzere


Boas amigo,

Como é que estava o Agroal? Tem acesso para pessoas com dificuldades de mobilidade?já não vou há muito tempo ao Agroal Já fui a todas, menos a de Dornes Boas férias 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Ago 2021 às 10:02)

Hoje, tal como ontem, amanheceu cinzento mas sem vento. De momento 19º. Água do mar continua gelada.


----------



## david 6 (23 Ago 2021 às 16:10)

36ºC


----------



## fhff (23 Ago 2021 às 20:20)

Pelo Litoral Sintrense, máxima de 22º C tempo praticamente sempre coberto, com nevoeiro de manhã e a partir das 18H. Cacimba ligeira, que deu para molhar, sem acumular.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Ago 2021 às 01:43)

Boa noite,
Por aqui domingo foi igual a sábado, com calor até dizer chega. Ontem, contudo, foi um dia bem distinto, já que esteve vento de oeste durante todo o dia - não foi tão intenso como a nortada, mas arrefece muito mais a temperatura por aqui, já que o mar se encontra a menos de 2 km de distância. 
Entretanto, na última hora, o vento rodou para sudoeste, a humidade subiu de 80% para os 95% atuais e a temperatura deu um tombo grandinho, dos 20,3ºC à meia-noite para os 17,7ºC atuais. Parece que o nevoeiro chegou aqui à zona também (ao final da tarde já cobria o Cabo Espichel)...  

Fica aqui um registo destes últimos dias calorosos: 

Anteontem, dia 22
Máx: 30,8ºC
Mín: 17,3ºC

Ontem, dia 23
Máx: 26,2ºC
Mín: 17,7ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Ago 2021 às 08:37)

remember disse:


> Boas amigo,
> 
> Como é que estava o Agroal? Tem acesso para pessoas com dificuldades de mobilidade?já não vou há muito tempo ao Agroal Já fui a todas, menos a de Dornes Boas férias
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


 Bom dia Alex,

Obrigado, o Agroal tem acesso para pessoas mobilidade reduzida sim, mas tens que ir cedo, eles tem  capacidade máxima de 200 pessoas, e  cumprem à regra! Mas vale muito a pena   Um abraço .


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2021 às 09:56)

Boas!

Manhã de nevoeiro aqui pela Azambuja, chegou a chuviscar ligeiramente por volta das 8h30. Veremos quanto tempo demora o Sol a vencer o nevoeiro...


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Ago 2021 às 09:59)

Chuviscando desde ...  a noite inteira e nevoeiro cerrado!


----------



## Geopower (24 Ago 2021 às 10:01)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com nevoeiro em dissipação no estuário do Tejo.
Vento fraco de SW.
Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Ago 2021 às 12:05)

Bom dia,

E depois de um dia de ontem bastante quente, a manhã de hoje começou com muita nebulosidade, que até já sentia saudades, pena foi que só durou até á 10:30, e logo veio o sol, e quente por sinal.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Ago 2021 às 23:07)

Boas noites,

Nada de muito especial a reportar aqui por Samora, onde os dias se vão passando bem, sem os grandes calores que temia por cá encontrar durante estes dias...  A máxima hoje não chegou sequer aos 30 ºC, tendo-se ficado pelos 29,6 ºC. As noites têm sido relativamente frescas, para bem do meu sono 

O que tenho, realmente, estranhado são os caudais tanto do Almansor como do Sorraia nestes dois últimos dias. Estão muito grandes, a transbordar as margens. Não me recordo nunca de ver tais caudais em agosto.


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2021 às 12:45)

Boas!

Tal como ontem hoje temos uma manhã de nevoeiro, hoje mais persistente mas que parece estar (só agora) a querer levantar. A temperatura mantém-se fresca registo no meu sensor 24.9C.


----------



## RStorm (25 Ago 2021 às 20:14)

Boa Tarde

Ao contrário do que estava previsto, a máxima na segunda-feira acabou por ser bastante mais baixa, tudo graças à rotação do vento para o quadrante W. 
O céu esteve praticamente limpo.  

Domingo: *17,5ºC **/ **29,2ºC *
Segunda: *18,3ºC **/ **29,9ºC *

Ontem e hoje, o tempo tem estado quase tropical, com manhãs de nevoeiro/nuvens baixas e tardes soalheiras com neblina. 
As temperaturas desceram, mas tem estado agradável. O vento rodou para SW e tem soprado em geral fraco. 

Ontem: *17,4ºC **/ **24,4ºC *
Hoje: *19,1ºC **/ **26,9ºC *

T. Atual: *21,2ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (25 Ago 2021 às 20:21)

João Pedro disse:


> O que tenho, realmente, estranhado são os caudais tanto do Almansor como do Sorraia nestes dois últimos dias. Estão muito grandes, a transbordar as margens. Não me recordo nunca de ver tais caudais em agosto.


Não sei se esses rios ainda sofrem com a influência do Tejo nessa zona onde estás, mas creio que esse fenómeno esteja relacionado com as "marés vivas", que têm estado a decorrer neste momento. Em Alcochete, o caudal do rio Tejo também tem estado elevado, ao ponto da praia praticamente desaparecer durante a preia-mar


----------



## N_Fig (25 Ago 2021 às 20:43)

Pela Figueira só se viu o sol ao meio-dia, mas esteve um dia agradável. Ontem a tarde foi de nuvens altas, e apareceu mesmo nevoeiro por volta das 7, mas não deixou de ser um excelente dia de praia


----------



## João Pedro (25 Ago 2021 às 23:19)

RStorm disse:


> Não sei se esses rios ainda sofrem com a influência do Tejo nessa zona onde estás, mas creio que esse fenómeno esteja relacionado com as "marés vivas", que têm estado a decorrer neste momento. Em Alcochete, o caudal do rio Tejo também tem estado elevado, ao ponto da praia praticamente desaparecer durante a preia-mar


É bem possível que seja essa a explicação então, pois não será de montante que virá tanta água. A foz do Sorraia no estuário está a cerca de 10 km daqui — o Almansor conflui com o Sorraia umas centenas de metros a montante da ponte do Porto Alto —, mas como o terreno é completamente plano a influência das marés é ainda bem perceptível.

Hoje, por exemplo, por volta das 20h00 estavam a encher, e a transbordar ainda mais do que ontem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Ago 2021 às 22:50)

Boa noite, 
Por questões de saúde não pude vir aqui a este tópico desde a madrugada de terça-feira, no entanto não houve também nada de especial para contar, a não ser vento fraco de sudoeste, tempo húmido e nevoeiros.  Na terça inclusive nem se viu o sol por estas bandas e na quarta o nevoeiro também foi persistente, mas só até à hora de almoço. Onde começa a haver mais interesse é nos modelos a longo prazo - veremos no que é que dão!  

Fica assim o registo destes últimos dias:

Terça, dia 24
Máx: 21,5ºC
Mín: 16,9ºC
Humidade relativa média: 91%

Anteontem, dia 25
Máx: 23,3ºC
Mín: 18,1ºC

Ontem, dia 26
Máx: 23,6ºC
Mín: 16,6ºC

Hoje, dia 27
Máx: 23,1ºC
Mín: 14,8ºC

Agora estão 19,0ºC e alguma nebulosidade baixa.


----------



## fhff (28 Ago 2021 às 13:05)

Por Sintra, já caíram uns pingos. Muita humidade, 23º C.  Tempo tropical :-)


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Ago 2021 às 13:27)

Boa tarde!
Por esta não esperava, chove fraco de forma persistente por Carnaxide.


----------



## bandevelugo (28 Ago 2021 às 13:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Por esta não esperava, chove fraco de forma persistente por Carnaxide.


Idem por Lisboa... Já cheira a terra!


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Ago 2021 às 13:58)

Inacreditavelmente até agora não choveu na Ericeira nem está nevoeiro. Pelo contrário parece estar a querer levantar. Vá lá ... não toca sempre ao mesmo!
 Hihihi


----------



## jamestorm (28 Ago 2021 às 14:18)

Muito tapado aqui pela zona Oeste, é capaz de ainda chover.
Ontem esteve um belo dia de praia, talvez o melhor deste Verão por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2021 às 16:28)

Boa tarde

Primeira amostra da massa de ar tropical: 26ºC e 65%.
Às 12:00 utc a frente ondulada que parecia dissipar-se ainda se redefiniu, largando precipitação fraca pela região de Lisboa e Oeste:















A precipitação ainda chegou à Póvoa de Santa Iria na forma de aguaceiros fracos de pingos dispersos mas relativamente volumosos, sem acumulação.

O céu merece finalmente algumas fotos (de telemóvel):

13h35 (12:35 utc), WNW





ENE





14h20, E




14h23, NE





14h24, N





NNE





14h25, NNW





14h28, SE





14h29, SSE (Palmela)





SE





ESE


----------



## bandevelugo (29 Ago 2021 às 00:38)

Uma fotografia e um timelapse tirados ao fim da tarde de sábado na serra de Monsanto.

No timelapse é interessante ver como as nuvens correm em sentidos opostos e como no início os aviões descolam da pista da Portela para sul e, no fim do filme, já aterram vindos do mesmo lado...


----------



## Geopower (29 Ago 2021 às 16:46)

Excelente dia de praia pela costa oeste Santa Cruz. Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a norte a partir do miradouro de Santa Helena. Praia Formosa em destaque:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Ago 2021 às 21:09)

Boa noite,
Ontem, de facto, até houve morrinha na parte da tarde, mas esteve sempre bastante abafado. Alguns modelos, de facto, previam uma frente em dissipação na tarde de sábado, e parece que foi isso que aconteceu. Estive na praia a essa hora e até esteve bastante agradável, com 22ºC de temperatura, vento fraco e uma humidade relativa superior a 90%. Logo após passar a frente, houve uns instantes em que esteve até algo quente o ar, mas depois veio o vento e o tempo ficou desagradável.  

Nos próximos tempos parece que vai continuar a instabilidade atmosférica, mas os modelos andam completamente às voltas e previsões a partir das 72h são muito incertas. A ver vamos... 

Ontem, dia 28
Máx: 24,3ºC
Mín: 17,0ºC

Hoje, dia 29
Máx: 22,9ºC
Mín: 18,0ºC

Agora estão 20,2ºC e céu pouco nublado, com vento de sudoeste (algo que tem sido a norma nestes dias, daí as temperaturas bem abaixo da média pela zona).


----------



## bandevelugo (29 Ago 2021 às 23:45)

Ora aqui vai outro time-lapse, também de Monsanto, por volta do meio dia de hoje. O céu a clarear, e já se notam os cirrus ao fundo...


----------



## Geopower (30 Ago 2021 às 10:07)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com nevoeiro em dissipação no estuário no Tejo. Vento fraco.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## RStorm (30 Ago 2021 às 13:21)

Boa Tarde

O tempo prossegue com o mesmo padrão: ameno e húmido, com sol e muita nebulosidade temporária, especialmente durante as manhãs.
No sábado caiu um aguaceiro fraco ao inicio da tarde, que ainda chegou a molhar bem o chão.
O vento tem alternado bastante entre quadrantes e intensidades, sendo maioritariamente oriundo de W.

Os modelos andam às turras como é normal nesta altura, mas para já parece que Setembro vai arrancar com instabilidade  

Quinta: *16,9ºC **/ **24,8ºC *
Sexta: *15,8ºC **/ **25,5ºC *
Sábado: *18,0ºC **/ **26,1ºC *
Domingo: *19,3ºC **/ **25,7ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *18,9ºC *
T. Atual: *25,3ºC*
HR: 61%
Vento: W / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2021 às 18:32)

Boa tarde
Vistas do céu com virga, há momentos, restos da frente ao largo da costa. A instabilidade vai finalmente aumentar bastante.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (31 Ago 2021 às 22:12)

Eco amarelo entrar no litoral do concelho de Torres Vedras.


----------



## Garcia (31 Ago 2021 às 22:15)

Boa noite!
Aguaceiro moderado a forte aqui perto da Lourinhã.. entretanto já se está a esfumar.. 
Foi rápido, mas intenso!.. 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Ago 2021 às 22:44)

Boa noite, 
Depois dum dia bem abafado e com céu de trovoada, bem como um final de tarde nublado, neste momento caem umas pingas grossas. Infelizmente, não acumulam virtualmente nada porque mal caem no chão e evaporam logo... 
A coisa tinha bom aspeto em mar alto mas mal começaram a chegar à costa e as trovoadas dissiparam-se quase todas. Maldita dorsal anticiclónica!  
O que vale é que, no dia de amanhã, parece que há uma possibilidade de haver alguma coisa por aqui. Veremos o que acontece! 

Dados de hoje:
Máx: 26,4ºC
Mín: 17,7ºC

Entretanto, a partir da tarde de amanhã, estarei a reportar do Algarve, a partir do destino habitual de Cabanas de Tavira. Para já estão 20,2ºC, céu muito nublado, 87% de humidade relativa e não corre nem uma aragem - literalmente, ar de trovoada!


----------



## jamestorm (31 Ago 2021 às 22:46)

Trovoada a chegar aqui a S. Martinho do Porto. 
Trovões!!


----------



## jamestorm (31 Ago 2021 às 23:22)

fraquito, penso que ja de dissipou.  não se ouviu mais nada...


----------



## Vitor TT (31 Ago 2021 às 23:25)

Vistas do dia de hoje, do alto de Montemor.

quando vinha de Benfica +- pelas 21:45 h  começou a cair um valentes pingos grossos, ainda molhou o chão, obrigando-me a ter uma condução ultra cuidadosa, pois vinha no jipe ( tracção traseira e sem ABS ), mas aqui em casa estava seco.


----------



## Geopower (1 Set 2021 às 09:37)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com períodos de céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de oeste. Muita humidade no ar.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## RStorm (1 Set 2021 às 11:31)

Bom dia

O outono climatológico começa com tempo abafado e muita nebulosidade convectiva, que tem marcado presença desde o final da tarde de ontem, altura em que ainda ameaçou chuva.
O vento tem soprado muito fraco de Sul, mas tem variado bastante nestas últimas horas.

Veremos o que nos reservam as próximas horas, pelo menos cá esperava os primeiros mm´s da temporada 
Agosto fechou com *0 mm*, pelo segundo mês consecutivo, apesar de ter ocorrido precipitação fraca em dois dias. 

Esta manhã tive a agradável surpresa de encontrar pela primeira vez uma aranha-lobo, enquanto andava a lavrar a minha horta  Bem grandinha por sinal, nunca pensei que ela também habitasse nesta região 

Segunda: *18,9ºC **/ **26,5ºC *
Terça: *17,7ºC **/ **27,2ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *18,3ºC *
T. Atual:* 23,1ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## joralentejano (1 Set 2021 às 14:02)

StormRic disse:


> Células em crescimento rápido, ainda sem indícios de trovoada, a NW:
> 
> 13h23
> 
> ...





Microburst disse:


> Sobre Lisboa neste momento, magnífico CB.
> 
> Ver anexo 355





Gato Preto disse:


> 20.1 ºC - HR 62% - Vento fraco.
> Vista norte:



Belíssimas fotos!  No entanto, atenção que já estamos em Setembro 

Novo tópico: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-setembro-2021.10692/#post-837143


----------

